# So confused!



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I was thinking after I finished Isa's CDX title, I was thinking of either doing herding or agility with her. I've done agility when I was in 4H dogs but it's just not the same as AKC agility as I've been reading the regs. I am so confused on all the rules and what you can't do. I'm confused on the leading your dog thing and that you can't do that. How are we suppose to tell the dog to go to the next obstacle then? Then all the titles and what's in them, my head is spinning...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I've found all the dog sports to be initially overwhelming with all the rules. but once I found good classes/clubs and started attending and learning the details gradually start to slip into place.

I'm not sure what you mean when you talk about 'leading your dog'? Since once you set up on the start and 'go' it's all off leash with your dog ahead, or behind, or on the right or the left..... and all the switches in ALL of that thru the course. I've not sure I'm ever the 'leader' so much as a partner as WE try to get thru the course with me steering (or not) and my dog trying to use that guidance to get thru the course.

You are right if you think there are alot of handler skills WE need to learn to get our dogs safely and cleanly thru a course. But both dog and handler learn together, gradually getting more confidence in each other to add distance and more difficult skills.

Truthfully (don't tell anyone







) I've never read all the rule books either! The vast majority of the rules you'll get without even realizing it from your instructor as you go along. So it will just seem like the normal and only way to run a course at all. Finer details you may find out on a course when you do something wrong and THOSE rules you never forget (my potty mouth got me whistled off a course







) but EVERYONE learns as they go along.


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Some of us never get to "lead" our dog in agility ))
True the rules can be overwhelming at first but get the rule book, sit down and read it then ask many questions until you understand.

I had a binder for each venue I did and had the rule book and dog record in it. Before I ran that day I would sit for a few minutes and refresh my memory of the rules for that venue. It's much easier if you only do one )

Actually thinking of the obedience rules I think they can be as confusing so if you got them down you can get agility.

Just get a good instructor or club that will work with you on reading a course and planning it as well as teaching the obstacles. I have found that training invaluable.

Pat


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I depend on my instructor to learn the rules.

As far as learning agility, it's all about good handling. I have no idea what you mean by leading the dog, but my dog watches my hands, shoulders, feet, and my speed to know where to go. He could have learned the obstacles in a week or two, but it took a long time to teach him what my body was telling him.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Maybe leading is different in my mind, lol. I meant like how you direct them with your hand to the next obsticle, like pointing.

I think it'll make it easier by just going to a class, lol.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:I think it'll make it easier by just going to a class, lol.










That's why I've been attending classes for over 10 years now (I am on my 4th dog though







).


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mygsdsSome of us never get to "lead" our dog in agility ))


Some of us just try to keep up! LOL!

(Only once did Doerak take off before I gave him his cue, It took 4 obstacles for me to catch up with him. He knew where he was going, somehow.)


----------

